# MTA Metro North Railroad



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I just want to know how many MTA Metro North Railroad M7 Mu Cars are in service now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Too many

M7s are the worst cars ever made.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 11, 2005)

Guest said:


> M7s are the worst cars ever made.


And what has lead you to that conclusion? :unsure:

Some reasons and details would be helpful to back up your opinion.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 12, 2005)

Having taken a couple of rides (granted, not the greatest sample) in M7s over the past couple of days, plus some M2s (or M4s, or whatever), and M1s, over that same time period, I'd say the M7s look better on the inside (and the windows are much nicer).

I'll defer to those that ride the equipment regularly to judge any other aspects of the equipment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

1. They have frequent flat wheels, moreso then the M1s that they are replacing

2. They have ALREADY needed new trucks, and i beleive the first 100-200 have been retrofitted

3. They are loud due to their lack of soundproofing. The M1s are also loud, but that is because they have lighting fixtures which rattle

4. They are REALLY heavy-- 35000 lbs more than an M1 each, with a capacity of 20-30 fewer people

5. They have unreliable airconditioning. I have been on an equal number of M7s with bad AC and M1-6s with bad AC (I have been a life long rider of the LIRR Babylon line, and frequent the MNR new haven and hudson lines)

6. Even when it IS working, the M7 AC doesnt work as well as those on M1-6s

7. They look ugly, but thats just my opinion

8. Their ride has a strong resemblance to that of the old P72/P75 Pushpull cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh yeah-- Also, the MNR M7s have been going through an AC replacement program-- cannot comment on how it worked yet as its not summer.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

76 Married pairs in service at MNR to date. A further 150 more coming. There will also be an M-8 that is a dual-voltage setup for the New-Haven line and using a pantograph.

M7 Hater, get your facts straight.

Truck retrofit was done for a truck hunting issue was present since we tested the cars at Pueblo. Bombardier was late with adding the torsion bar to the trucks, so there was a delay before the trucks were ready and the first LIRR's went into service.

As far as the A/C blame the A/C vendor Merack instead of the car. The M7 is the finest EMU ever fielded in this country. The vehicle has a service relibility that is over 200% higher than the M1/3's that it is replacing.

We are working with the FRA to increase the O/H period to 5-7 years saving even more money to LIRR and MNR.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Then Why do the cars still ride so awfully?

And the cars are also so heavy!

the M1s are 3/4th the weight of the M7s!

The M7s also have a much smaller capacity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Heh.

The "Finest EMU" had 60% of its fleet OOS due to excessive flat wheels. Great cars they are...


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 11, 2007)

Your done with your rant ???

All(336) M-7's are back in service , no AC units were replaced, and MNCR fleet never had trucks replaced, the MNCR came from second pair on with yaw dampers.

So why don't you register instead of ranting as unknown guest.


----------

